# Spraying



## shrewsbury (Dec 4, 2016)

Reflecting on my first growing year, I think I did ok. Though we had drought conditions I managed to keep the vines watered. I fought the weeds back pretty decent. I also managed to keep the bug damage down. I know next year I want to start my bug spraying a little earlier and I think I can keep the damage to nearly none. Watering will depend on rain fall and my 3 gauges keep me up to date on watering conditions.
Spraying for weeds and spraying for disease where where I need the most improvement.
When should I spray for weeds? Logic would dictate I should spray all I can before anything turns green on the vines and handpull / dig out the rest of the year. 
Anyone have any input?

Also what about spraying for disease? Should I be proactive and spray before I ever see anything? If so what product? It seems the mass would agree on sevin and roundup for weeds and bugs but what about disease prevention?

Is there anything I am missing or forgetting when it comes to spraying?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 4, 2016)

http://extension.missouri.edu/p/G6010-6 this page provides guidelines on what to spray for and what to use. I would get with you county extension agent he may also provide you with sources for spray chemicals

as for weeds Roundup is the best. you are correct spray before bud break. subsequent sprays con occur during the year on calm days and keeping the spry head close to the ground. the liquid has to touch the grape leaf to cause harm


----------



## Marctee (Dec 4, 2016)

How about no poisons in your vineyard? Roundup will seep into ur water table, into your well, into those of your neighbours, into rivers and streams. Instead lay down a thick layer of mulch, straw or wood chips to smother weeds, but do it early before weeds become established after winter. Over time those natural products breaks down and becomes nutrients for your soil and contribute to the microflora. 

As for bugs, spray neem, or Bordeaux mixture or copper, all considered organic.


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 5, 2016)

I've seen the MU schedule linked by @Salcoco, and I live in Missouri. So next year (year 1 for me) I plan to follow this schedule, derived from the "key pest/disease" sections of the document

Prior to bud swell: liquid lime sulfur
Bud swell to bloom: captan or myclobutanil or sulfur (every 14 days? the document doesn't give a frequency)
When caps begin to fall: captan or myclobutanil or sulfur
7-10 days post bloom to harvest: captan or myclobutanil or sulfur every 10-14 days

My question is whether there is benefit in rotating sprays?

I use Neem and Horticultural oil almost exclusively in my greenhouse with decent results. I've never used in the garden. I imagine Roundup is easy enough for weeds once the vines are tall enough to keep the foliage away from the ground.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 5, 2016)

organic is great if it works in our locale. However neem etc will Not take care of black rot or mildew diseases.


----------



## shrewsbury (Dec 5, 2016)

> How about no poisons in your vineyard? Roundup will seep into ur water table, into your well, into those of your neighbours, into rivers and streams.



I might use 10 gallons a year over 10 acres. Being I am located next to a 70 acre commercial farm and across from a 120 acre commercial farm I would bet anything seeping into anything is coming from there. Being both have been active for nearly a century and we all seem ok, I am thinking there must not be much seepage. 
Are there multiple studies on how much roundup would have to be used over a certain amount of space to endanger the water table? I certainly would be interested in knowing the limits.



> Instead lay down a thick layer of mulch, straw or wood chips to smother weeds, but do it early before weeds become established after winter.


This never seems to work but rather causes me to dig the weeds out of the stuff I laid down. Perhaps I am not getting it down early enough. I will experiment in a few areas of the vineyard and see if it works better if laid down earlier.


----------

